# Your opinion on T5HO Coralife vs. AquaticLife fixtures?



## Jane in Upton

Hi all,

I'm looking to get a HO T5 fixture, 36", w/ two bulbs (39w each) for my 30g tank. I run low-tech, soil under-layer planted tanks. 

I'm trying to decide between the Coralife Aqualight T5 HO Dual Fixture and the Aquatic Life Dual Lamp T5 HO fixture.

The Coralife uses two 39w HO T5 lamps, has parabolic reflectors, and a nice design. I would have to swap out the lamps though, since it comes with an Actinic and a 10,000 K lamp.

The AquaticLife fixture also runs two 39w HO T5 lamps, has parabolic reflectors and a somewhat boxy design. It comes with one 6,000 K and one "650 nm" lamp, which I'm thinking (hoping?) may be the pinkish one, similar to the "GE 9350" lamp which gives pleasing visual results.

Anyhow, do any of you have some feedback on these different fixtures? I've read one account where someone said their AquaticLife (running 4 HO T5 lamps) was silent. That's a big plus in my book.

Specific Things which I'm wondering about are 

1) Efficiency of the reflector. The AquaticLife ones look a little more parabolic than the Coralife one, and some of Coralife's other fixtures pack lamps into a rectangular opening, creating a LOT of restrike and heat, making me wonder how seriously they "get" the efficiency of reflectors. (My 24" 55 w CF which hubby is trying to repair comes to mind; most of the light is just from the downward facing side of the lamp, grr)

2) SOUND. Neither unit has a fan, but my hubby is an audiophile, and uber-sensitive to humming ballasts and noises. I am sensitive to the sound as well, but it doesn't *quite* make me crawl the walls, LOL. Aside - I'm already slated to get rid of a new Odyssea 24" fixture, because it has two relatively loud fans, and is intolerable in the living room. We even refer to it as the "airplane".

3) Quality of the ballasts - If I were more of a DIY-er, I've read that the "Workhorse" brand ballasts are really solid and reliable. Any feedback on the longevity of these two fixtures?

Thanks VERY Much!
-Jane


----------



## CraigThor

Also don't forget about Catalina's 2x39. Great reflectors and ballasts, also you can select what bulbs you want when you order it.

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/pro...=1416&osCsid=7705cd146f44056e29c042309de36307


----------



## WhiteDevil

I got the coralife t5ho 36" with twin 6700K's in it, it fits under the canopy(barely)but is vented and well it works just fine, I dont like how you have to disassemble the unit to remove the plastic cover to replace bulbs but they are decent lights.


----------



## Jane in Upton

Hi, 

Thanks for the quick responses! 

I don't see the dual T5 HO Coralife ones offered with anything other than the "marine" lamps - Actinic and a 10,000 K. Did you swap yours out, WhiteDevil? And... good to know about having to disassembling the unit to change bulbs. 

And Thanks, CraigThor, for the link to Catalina Aquarium - I wasn't even aware of them, but they look like they have good reflectors, and a 5 yr warranty on the ballast is impressive.

Thanks very much! I appreciate any others w/ opinions, as well!
-Jane


----------



## CraigThor

Jane in Upton said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the quick responses!
> 
> I don't see the dual T5 HO Coralife ones offered with anything other than the "marine" lamps - Actinic and a 10,000 K. Did you swap yours out, WhiteDevil? And... good to know about having to disassembling the unit to change bulbs.
> 
> And Thanks, CraigThor, for the link to Catalina Aquarium - I wasn't even aware of them, but they look like they have good reflectors, and a 5 yr warranty on the ballast is impressive.
> 
> Thanks very much! I appreciate any others w/ opinions, as well!
> -Jane


No problem there are alot of users that love this brand of light over at plantedtank.net, They are built nice and solid looking though, you can also get 4x39 and alot of other options if you look through there T5HO section. Choice of bulbs are 6700, 10000, plant gro, actinic they can use what ever you tell them too.

Craig


----------



## londonloco

CraigThor said:


> Also don't forget about Catalina's 2x39. Great reflectors and ballasts, also you can select what bulbs you want when you order it.
> 
> http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/pro...=1416&osCsid=7705cd146f44056e29c042309de36307


I have three Catalina lighting systems...great price, great quality, great customer service. I don't think I've ever read a "bad" thread about them.


----------



## Jane in Upton

Thanks so much!

The Catalina ones do look nice..... 

One final question - are the ballasts quiet? My hubby is super audio-sensitive. I tease him that he can hear those "silent dog whistle" things, LOL! 

Thanks very much you guys!
-Jane


----------



## londonloco

I have two in the same room, no sound coming from them at all.


----------



## Jane in Upton

Thanks very much London! Sound is a key factor here since this tank is in the living room.

I'm going to go with the Catalina fixture. The warranty on the ballast says these folks stand behind their products, and I was really impressed with the sense I got from the website that these folks really understand lighting objectives.

Thanks very much for all the input!
-Jane


----------



## CraigThor

No problem I like to spend other peoples money its cheaper for me, uuhhhh guess not working on a large tank project now that is over budget...


----------



## EValP

I have the Coralife fixture and I am quite happy with it. Instant on and no sound that I can pickup.

I found it at a local shop at a good price and the guy had no problem swapping out the bulbs for the freshwater ones I needed. They sell them eventually anyway so no big deal. Might be the way to go even if you spend a bit more on the fixture so you don't have to spend more on another pair of bulbs.


----------



## default user

I was in the same pickle as you awhile ago but mine was between the two different 48". I went with the CoralLife, I liked the look of it better since they were almost exactly the same spec wise. You can always change out the bulbs so whatever ones come with it shouldn't be to big of a deal. Plus mine came in a separate box so if I need to change them I could have just brought them to any pet store and exchanged them.

Theres no noise with the CoralLife. Although after about a week mine was working properly so I had to open it up and wiggle some wires since it seemed like everything was just crammed in there. But its working fine now on my timer.


----------



## Jane in Upton

Thanks so much for the replies! 

I'm thinking about also getting a 24" now, since its looking like the current 1x65w CF one that was over my 20H tank might need a new ballast, and by the time I get that, I'm halfway to a new fixture anyhow, and the more I read, the more I REALLY like the idea of HO T5's. 

Good to know the Coralife ones are quiet, too! And Eric, that's neat that your LFS guy let you swap out the bulbs. 

And Default, interesting that they come in a separate box... I thought they'd be IN the fixture. 

Thanks folks!
-Jane


----------



## ldk59

T5HO bulbs are going to put you well into the realm of "High light"... in your 1st post you state that this is for a "low tech" tank... if the tank is indeed low tech, you want low light. The ONLY way to get low light levels over your 30g tank while using T5HO bulbs is to hang the light fixture 30"+ above the tank.


----------



## ddavila06

if you decide to go with a catalina give them a call and tell them you were refered from the forum and they will most likelly give you a good deal. also, if you want it to hand, you can ask them to build them with the pieces to hang too, (i didnt know )


----------



## Jane in Upton

ldk59 said:


> T5HO bulbs are going to put you well into the realm of "High light"... in your 1st post you state that this is for a "low tech" tank... if the tank is indeed low tech, you want low light. The ONLY way to get low light levels over your 30g tank while using T5HO bulbs is to hang the light fixture 30"+ above the tank.


Oh, I'm not looking at the 4-6 lamp banks of lights .... I'm looking at just 2x 39w over a 30 gallon. That would put me in the range of 2.6 wpg (although that measure is not so useful these days). And I'm aware that the HO T5's are going to put out more usable light, and the efficiency is a big plus. The 30 g has a bit more vertical depth than my smaller tanks, which is another reason I'm looking for the extra light.

I've been running various forms of "low tech" for about 20 years now, and like to experiment a bit. I've actually had remarkably good luck getting a low tech tank settled in under low light conditions (about 4-6 months), then bumping the light up a good bit and putting in some more light-hungry plants. This has allowed me to grow a wider variety of plants than one would normally classify as "low tech". My glosso stays nice and close to the substrate, Bylxa japonica is nice and lush (and starting to pup). Nearly 2 months ago, I bumped up my 20H from a single CF 65w to a dual-65w fixture (but with no real reflectors to speak of, and an intolerably loud fan) and added some Hydrotriche hottoniiflora (a "high light" plant). It is growing well, branching and full (love that plant's look behind a "black" Echinodorus!). Just did my first trim & replant to expand the group.

So, I appreciate the words of caution, but this seems to be a method which works for me.
-Jane


----------



## Jane in Upton

ddavila06 said:


> if you decide to go with a catalina give them a call and tell them you were refered from the forum and they will most likelly give you a good deal. also, if you want it to hand, you can ask them to build them with the pieces to hang too, (i didnt know )


Hey Damian, nice to "see" you again!

Thanks for the tip about calling Catalina - I did email a question and asked for some picts of reflectors, and they were really quick with a thorough response. I'm starting the research for the fixture well before I'm ready for it, so I'm not under pressure to make a quick decision, and any "good deal" would be a help, as this will be a bit of a splurge.

No, this fixture won't be hanging, 'tho I love the look of hanging fixtures, even those hanging from the curved-bar attach-on-the-back setups. Very sexy. I think I saw one on one of Aaron's mineralized soil substrate threads, and came across a DIY thread for that as well (Nikolay's perhaps?). Hmmm... now you've got me thinking... how to persuade hubby to take on the hanging-light brackets as a DIY project?

-Jane


----------



## nixer

i have a few aquaticlife fixtures....
they are nice well made no fans
yes the 650nm bulb is a rosette buld so its pink
i cannot say much more as im not running those tanks yet


----------

